# Salt Fork Bass Tournament



## Bassassin35 (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone know the time and ramp of the salt fork bass tournament on monday??


----------



## Crappie8208 (Aug 13, 2013)

Also does anyone know if its in the evening or morning. Hoping the evening so I can fish it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crappie8208 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone have info on this thing?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

